# MFF party!



## HallowQueen (May 26, 2017)

Just booked my booth for MFF and we have plenty of time to get it going, but i will be hosting some parties in my suite during the con! there will be an art showing of a fully robotic fursuit head, exotic foods and candies, prizes and more! to get in all you gotta do is find my booth in the dealer's den and make a donation to our charity to stop human trafficking and get a pass ribbon!
i will make posts both here and on my FA as details fill out! early donations and those that buy fursuits from me will receive special treatment! in the end 5,000$ worth of art and  prizes will be auctioned and raffled off in the room! 
support the party and donate early to get custom goodies when the con hits! order a fursuit now and be a suiter VIP!!
HallowQueen costumes directly supports operation underground railroad for the rescue of victims of human trafficking and their rehabilitation
Help a good cause and get some awesome stuff!
C'MON, JUST DO IT!!! <3

further details will be availible soon, anyone interested in being a part of this, please feel free to chat me up!


----------



## DuranWolf (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm going to MFF! I'll definitely check out your booth.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

For some reason I thought MFF was this month. I just found out its in late November/Early December. I'm making plans to be there!


----------



## DuranWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

Anthrocon starts on June 29 in Pittsburgh.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

Ahh! That must have been my source of confusion. At least there are still rooms at adjoining hotels at MFF, so I can make plans to be there. MFF will be the "big con" debut of my suit, although the official debut will be at Anthro Weekend Utah.


----------



## DuranWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

I'll be at MFF! Maybe we'll bump into each other there!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

Cool! Hope to see you there.


----------



## HallowQueen (Jun 9, 2017)

ROOM PARTAAAAAAAAY! <3


----------



## DuranWolf (Jun 9, 2017)

That would be fun!


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 16, 2017)

Woooo! Just registered and booked my hotel for MFF!


----------



## riuken (Jul 23, 2017)

I hope to see you, and to attend your party, how much is there to donate?


----------



## RivendellWolf (Nov 28, 2017)

Just a heads to the few who have been watching this thread, I'm 90% sure Hallow Queen will not make it to MFF this year. I'm hoping to arrange a meetup of FAF furs during the con at some point. Send me a PM here or on Twitter @Ryvahn if you're interested.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 28, 2017)

Will there be any chlorine attacks at said con this year?


----------



## RivendellWolf (Nov 28, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Will there be any chlorine attacks at said con this year?


The only gas attacks this year at the con will be the direct result of something I ate!


----------

